
Join Us in a Digital Climate Strike – The Wordpress.com Blog - jsingleton
https://en.blog.wordpress.com/2019/09/12/digital-climate-strike/
======
dtoakley
Full list of participants:
[https://digital.globalclimatestrike.net#participants](https://digital.globalclimatestrike.net#participants)

------
Bantros
Absolutely not

